# northern ireland meet up?



## berto (Aug 15, 2011)

Just as the title says.....how about all us Northern Ireland ladies and gentlemen, if we have any on board, meeting up somewhere central for a morning or afternoon cuppa and chat? Myself and another lady I met thro this site meet up regularly and she has been a great encouragement and inspiration to me, I am sure this would also be the case if we metup on a bigger scale. I am willing to travel anywhere in NI to meet up, just drop me a PM and we'll arrange something! 

berto x


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Hi Berto, yes it would be great meeting others and go wool shopping as we do. Great idea, come on folks join in the fun.


----------



## heathert54 (Sep 15, 2011)

sounds good to me. keep in touch as i would love a get together along with my friend


----------



## berto (Aug 15, 2011)

great to see there is an interest in Northern Ireland meet up ladies. I'll see where everyone who responses are from, and then we will look at a central location.


----------



## heathert54 (Sep 15, 2011)

lovely look forward to that.


----------



## bubblelicious (May 22, 2012)

I'm from Bangor, but don't know if it's me being like this but I got the niggly feeling I will be the baby of the group lol


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

I'm from Ballymena 
great to see an interest in Northern Ireland Ladies 
looking forward to that .


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

sounds like a fab idea, count me in im in the middle of belfast, ten mins from city centre, 
ive also met up with a few other ladies from all over ENGLAND/SCOTLAND, back in april, we met up in york and had a brill 3 days together, we are doin it again come oct but this time we are goin to edinburgh for 3 days. 
tammie


----------



## heathert54 (Sep 15, 2011)

you never know, but it could be me. That we will have to wait see when we do get together. lol


----------



## berto (Aug 15, 2011)

ok ladies, after looking at where we are all from Junction 1 shopping outlet place seems fairly central. How about some day next week except Tues or Wed, meeting in Costa Coffee at 11.30am? So, Mon 2nd, Thurs 5th or Fri 6th July. Which ever day suits the majority of people is the day we'll go with.Looking forward to an enjoyable time together eating buns and knitting/crocheting and chatting!!! x


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Any of those days suit me, look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## bubblelicious (May 22, 2012)

Where is that exactly


----------



## berto (Aug 15, 2011)

Antrim, dead easy to get to from everywhere.


----------



## berto (Aug 15, 2011)

anyone interested in meeting up next week? If Junction1 doesn't suit, please suggest another location that is central for us all. x


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Yes I am interested in meeting up next week, and junction one suits me fine. Can kids come too? I don't have any young ones but I am asking incase anyone else does have kids and the summer holidays will have started, hard to believe looking at the weather


----------



## berto (Aug 15, 2011)

Of course the darlings can come along!! My 3, aged 14, 12 and 9 will be there and will welcome some new friends as its not cool to like your sisters!!! 
See you all soon!! x


----------



## bubblelicious (May 22, 2012)

I won't be able to make this week, I'm guessing as all of you have heard at some point about the Ulster bank, it has left me completely ******* up (use imagination It will cost me a bit extra in fuel to come up towards Ballymena, so next time  have fun!


----------



## berto (Aug 15, 2011)

well if it would suit you any better we can come closer to you? I have to drive from Fermanagh, so anywhere is a possibility! Not many have replied, so we can cater for those that have. Let me know what y'll think!! x


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, I agree with Berto the meeting place can be changed to accommodate more people, we could meet in Ikea in Belfast for example. Everyone seemed enthusiastic but now they seem to have gone cold, I do hope more people join in, it will be fun, come on ladies.


----------



## JoannaH (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi all and thanks to Laura61 for the heads up. I am in Belfast and will soon be starting up a knitting group, very close to Connswater shopping centre. It will be on a saturday morning and a week night yet to be decided. Let me know if you are interested! thanks


----------



## berto (Aug 15, 2011)

so, what about a meet up soon in maybe IKEA?


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

I'm willing anytime and any place Berto.


----------



## berto (Aug 15, 2011)

ok, so me and laura are prepared to travel from Fivemiletown and Ballygawley to anywhere to meetup. Is there any1 else interested or will we leave it for now and go local??? I am ready, willing and able to travel to Belfast,L'derry, Bangor, Antrim. I'm now leaving it up to the people who indicated they were interested to reply as I am not chasing people nor am I going to drive round the country if it isn't necessary.
Chat soon. x


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

I couldn't agree more Berto.


----------



## bubblelicious (May 22, 2012)

Ikea would be spot on for me if it suits everybody else


----------



## berto (Aug 15, 2011)

great! Anyone else interested? what time of the day and which day suits you best?


----------



## bubblelicious (May 22, 2012)

Any day any time more or less if it can be before the 22nd my mot runs out got to love life throwing obstacles at you but got it booked on the 26tH


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Sorry for not answering sooner ! 
Big draw back i have i don't drive


----------



## berto (Aug 15, 2011)

hi everyone, sorry not been back on recently...our youngest daughter fell on tuesday evening and broke her elbow. after attending our local A and E in Enniskillen we were transferred to Altnagelvin by ambulance at midnight on Tues night. She had surgery yesterday morning to wire it back together. She is home now but it has been so very stressful. I'm not really in the humour of trailing her far in car at the minute to meet up but maybe in a wek or 2. sorry folks. x


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Sorry Its too far for Me, what a pity i come from Belfast :thumbup:


----------

